# iPhone and Internet use update



## Jurgen64

Hi All
I posted a message recently about using your iPhone in Italy. 
After some useful hints from others and further digging check out the
Following link which may be useful. Droam and Tepwireless may be
Useful for short visits to Italy or other Euro destinations. 
If any have had experience with these products it would be good to 
Have your comments . Cheers Jurgen

Type into google to find the websites
Droam
Tep wireless


----------



## rpizzica

Very interesting your comment. We will be going to Italy in a few weeks and we have IPhones with AT&T. We spoke with AT&T and so far the only option for us is pay roaming fee which are pretty high. Also they explained that; IPhones are locked with AT&T software and even if we buy our own Sim card or chip in Italy it won't work, the phone need to be unblocked. Unblocking an IPhone in Italy can run from €100 and up.


----------



## Jurgen64

Join Viber and you will be able to free text . 
Have a great trip.


----------



## siobhanwf

Viber is great! I have been using it for a while now on my IPhone. Viber | Free calls, free voip, free phone calls from iPhone and Android

i have used it recently in Oz, Hong Kong, Thailand, Dubai and Ireland. So pretty global

Viber is an application for iPhone® and Android™ phones that lets you make free phone calls and send text messages to anyone who also has the application installed. 

It is not yet available for blackerrry 

also useable with Android..


----------



## sirigoni

Hi Jurgen,

I have heard of tep from a New York Time article called How to Beat Roaming Fees While Traveling Abroad - check it out, it said they offer a great service for travelers with competitive prices!

I ve also saw on tepwireless website that they have strengthened their Euro proposition with a 150MB day plan, not bad at all!

Where are you planning to travel to?
All the best!


----------



## rpizzica

Sulmona AQ, now the problem I believed is the actual phone, that need to be unlock right?


----------



## sirigoni

Hey,

no problem with your lock phone since it will connect to the tep device wirelessly. 
It is explained that the device connect to any 3G devices regarding the operator it is used.

Hope it is clear...


----------



## rpizzica

Thank you I will try it thanks again


----------



## rpizzica

Are you in Italy?


----------



## sirigoni

I am form Italy, Padova. /SNIP/


----------



## dennis pastry

1st post! Been hovering around these forums for a while, figured it's about time I gave some input!

I was just in Edinburgh for the Fringe Festival, and at the airport Europcar was renting out tep wireless devices with their cars - the proposition was unlimited internet on-the-go with these tiny pocket wifi devices. My verizon iphone 4 and ipad had no problem connecting to the signal, so I used Skype and whatsapp the whole trip. Cool to see they're all over Europe too, definitely gonna consider next time I travel.

Anyone here been to the Fringe Festival?!


----------

